

Ask HN: Where do I go now? - ambiate

I attended a grossly overpriced private school seeking a computer science degree.  This semester went down hill with nearly 20 hours of comp sci and 20 work hours a week as a head programmer on an enterprise project.  The GPA drop prompted instant removal of all scholarships!  I've taken 130 hours at this point and have 20 hours remaining in my degree, but generating $40k to complete my degree is unrealistic.<p>I love my field. I feel developing solutions and making sense out of large loads of data are my reason to wake up each morning (other than my wife poking me to turn off the alarm).  I plan on visiting the Bay area in July and New York in the Fall.<p>Does anyone know somewhere where I could start off?  I'm beyond the internship process and already have job offers, but they will never actually utilize my potential.  I'm passionate, but my funding is extremely limited.<p>This is my 14th year of computing.  I have a multitude of languages and technologies under my belt.  I know why things tick from multiplexers, to instructions, from the wire, to frame size, I have well over a decade of a 'jack of all trades' knowledge in all shades of fedoras.<p>I'm open to any kind of guidance and appreciate your time.<p>My email is in my profile.
======
nodemaker
Please clarify what you mean by "but they will never actually utilize my
potential".Does that mean that you simply dont want to work at those places?

------
JoachimSchipper
Have you considered working part-time while taking classes? It _does_ take
longer that way, but...

